# Fifer Tourer vans from Anstruther



## fifer (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi everyone - Iam considering buying a Fifer Touring van., has anyone had any experience of one of these - I would appreciate any feedback from proud owners or otherwise!!!!

Fifer


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Everyone knows the best things come from Fife!

Didn't they just win an award for the Fifer van?

David


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I think they won something in last year's round of awards. For what they're worth - buggins turn, buy my advertising and get an award, etc etc. Me cynical?

If I recall correctly somebody on MHF posted that they'd bought one a few months back. I suggest searching the member list and then a PM.

SDA


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't have any personal experience of them.
But from what I've read and heard about them they seem to have a very good reputation.

Another bonus is you can get an Anster fish supper whenever you are visiting the dealer :lol:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Here's their website. They've got quite a few awards and are highly thought of in the Fife area.

East Neuk Campers

By the way - the fish suppers at Pittenweem are far superior to the ones at Anster. And I should know as I am, the face that ate a thousand chips.

I'll get me coat.


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

*Fifier touring*

Yep, Iv'e got one, a Medium wheelbase. Never had a bit of trouble with it other than a couple of niggles with the base vehicle which my local Fiat dealer sorted out. The only problem could be the payload. The MWB is built on a 3000kg chassis which leaves you with very little payload. They are now supplying it on a 3200 or 3300 chassis I believe free of charge and with a 3500kg chassis as a cost extra. They are a small family firm and Dave and his son Darren are a pleasure to deal with nothing is too much trouble. I spoke to Darren recently and he tells me he has orders up to June 2010!
PM me with any questions you have.
Cheers, Tom


----------



## jsmotorhome (Aug 15, 2011)

fifer said:


> Hi everyone - Iam considering buying a Fifer Touring van., has anyone had any experience of one of these - I would appreciate any feedback from proud owners or otherwise!!!!
> 
> Fifer


Hi I have had a small fifer from 2008 all I can say is it is great use it all the time have got rid of our car it is so handy john


----------

